# Anyone using LED lighting to supplement orchids?



## ChrisV (Sep 22, 2016)

Hello, 

I'm a long time lurker, first time poster. 

I was wondering if any of you use LED lighting to supplement your orchids and if so, which bulbs/fixtures you have had luck with. 

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## suzyquec (Sep 23, 2016)

Chris
I grow my seedlings under 45 and 65 watt full spectrum led lights. I like the Punson brand that are rectangular and I zip tie to them to the under side of my metal shelves. I can adjust the height and the have 2 fans inside. There is no heat and I have 7 on about 14 hours a day and there is no significant increase in my electric bill. 

Susan


----------



## NYEric (Sep 23, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. I am using (fairly ) cheap home Depot LED fixtures to supplement my lighting. Any light is better than none.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 23, 2016)

I've had LED lights in my Greenhouse since last Fall. I use them to extend daylight in the dark months -- half the year here in Michigan.

Welcome to Slippertalk!


----------



## troy (Sep 23, 2016)

Led lights work great!! I use full spectrum t8s and I'm blooming plants just fine, welcome to s.t.


----------



## abax (Sep 24, 2016)

Welcome to ST from KY. I have LED fixtures that I use in the winter. Eight 50 watt bulbs over an 8' bench and another six bulb fixture over a 6' bench.


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 24, 2016)

I use Par38 LED lamps in overhead track lighting, narrow beam angles for plants requiring more intense light and wider beam angles for plants requiring less intense light.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Sep 26, 2016)

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/0kl1tpbgu4hy7u1/AAAiNRZpqKIvCcI2NVS9g4hva

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/o3qpwd23canc6ps/AAAbmooT5z8rvCmMZ_rjEOF-a

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/0fwhycgp0a5qhri/AAA4J9vsc4fqn1AomZHjx_MKa

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/izyhpw34oeu2h0y/AACPinpRQGvgobu2fit5HVyDa

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/4nc34lzy2et27hn/AABqMQTsQdx0BapPwC5tRwtaa


Sorry for the links but I couldn't find them in image shack. firstrays.com LED bulbs, 11 watt equivalent but plenty bright for parvis at less than 12 in distance. I believe it is too close for small seedlings out of flask and not parvi species. They work excellent and cost about $25 each. Not a single one has burned out in the years I have used them. Also fairly water resistant and very low heat output.


----------



## Ray (Sep 26, 2016)

...and no longer available.

I may restock after I move, but haven't decided yet.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Sep 26, 2016)

PLEASE DO RAY!!! I need some more!


----------



## eteson (Sep 26, 2016)

I installed few months ago 6x1000w full spectrum led lights to cover about 30sqm and I am VERY pleased. I grow only Phrags.


----------



## gonewild (Sep 26, 2016)

eteson said:


> I installed few months ago 6x1000w full spectrum led lights to cover about 30sqm and I am VERY pleased. I grow only Phrags.
> 
> 
> Is 1000w the output equivalent or the energy consumption?


----------



## eteson (Sep 26, 2016)

gonewild said:


> eteson said:
> 
> 
> > I installed few months ago 6x1000w full spectrum led lights to cover about 30sqm and I am VERY pleased. I grow only Phrags.
> ...


----------



## gonewild (Sep 26, 2016)

eteson said:


> gonewild said:
> 
> 
> > Lance, it is the Output equivalent. The energy consumption is about 250-300W each, if I remember correctly
> ...


----------



## eteson (Sep 26, 2016)

gonewild said:


> eteson said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks
> ...


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## ChrisV (Sep 27, 2016)

haha it's funny how that industry has dominated the grow light industry...



eteson said:


> gonewild said:
> 
> 
> > Lance, I am using the T8 leds white daylight spectrum for the flasks but for the plants I have never used them so I cannot compare. The ones I am using with plants are very commonly used to grow marijuana, I got them from ebay.


----------



## ChrisV (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks so much for all of the welcome and for the suggestions! I am eager to experiment with lighting. I have a nice window to grow in but i'm convinced that I'm short on light. 

I will let you guys know how the experiment goes!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 27, 2016)

ChrisV said:


> haha it's funny how that industry has dominated the grow light industry...
> 
> 
> 
> Yah. There was a company that produced led lights for the aquarium hobby. They stopped to focus on MJ lights.


----------



## JAB (Sep 27, 2016)

Hobbyists owe a lot to MMJ growers, as they have been growing under lights for decades! Lots of new technology aimed at the ever growing Cannabis markets.


----------



## Wamboozi (Sep 28, 2016)

eteson said:


> I installed few months ago 6x1000w full spectrum led lights to cover about 30sqm and I am VERY pleased. I grow only Phrags.



What brand of lights are those and how high are they above the plants?


----------



## eteson (Sep 28, 2016)

Genious LED 1000W from ebay.
I started with them at 1.20m and now they are at 85 to 90cm from the top of the plsnts


----------



## gonewild (Oct 9, 2016)

eteson said:


> gonewild said:
> 
> 
> > Lance, I am using the T8 leds white daylight spectrum for the flasks but for the plants I have never used them so I cannot compare. The ones I am using with plants are very commonly used to grow marijuana, I got them from ebay.
> ...


----------



## gonewild (Oct 9, 2016)

Here is a recent study on the effect of light color.

http://www.ajol.info/index.php/ajb/article/view/132744/122356

It seems white light may be better than R&B.


----------



## JAB (Oct 9, 2016)

Great find Lance! (BTW when do you sleep, and how do you find this stuff!?!?!)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## eteson (Oct 10, 2016)

gonewild said:


> eteson said:
> 
> 
> > How high do you have the T8 LEDs above the flasks?
> ...


----------



## gonewild (Oct 10, 2016)

eteson said:


> gonewild said:
> 
> 
> > In my setup the T8 Leds are 7" above the flasks; 4xT8 tubes each shelf of 12" x 30". For some species it is too much light so I switch off 2 of the tubes, but for most part of the crosses is OK.
> ...


----------



## eteson (Oct 10, 2016)

gonewild said:


> eteson said:
> 
> 
> > So the space between the top of the flask and the tube is 7"?
> ...


----------



## gonewild (Oct 10, 2016)

eteson said:


> gonewild said:
> 
> 
> > Will take some pictures tonight.
> ...


----------



## eteson (Oct 10, 2016)

As promised:


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 11, 2016)

great set-up!


----------

